
‘Super Pumped’ Author Mike Isaac on Uber’s Toxic Culture - takinola
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/09/super-pumped-author-mike-isaac-on-ubers-toxic-culture.html
======
heinrichf
The book got published just today.

------
jiveturkey
From the interview, it just seems a boring(ish) airing of dirty laundry.
Probably not unlike the Vipers Trump book, which I found tedious.

Not that I don't enjoy a good moral superiority session -- I mean who doesn't
-- but books like _The Boy Kings_ are a much better read.

